# Chanel - Soft Touch Eyeshadows



## SparklingWaves (Dec 23, 2007)

Note:  Suggestions from the the MA with Chanel, pat these e/s onto the brush.  You do not need to do the sweeping motion across the e/s as with other e/s.  You pat these on the area desired.  Dry application will be more subtle.  Blending is done with just patting motion with the brush from the edge of one color to the other.  There is no heavy blending needed with these e/s as with other brands.  For more dramatic or intense looks, apply e/s wet.  All e/s colors can be applied wet or dry.

When I used the Urban Decay Primer Potion (for eyes), I had no problems with these eye shadows showing up more vividly or with application.


----------

